# Shot placement



## Rev_William (May 4, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question so I apologize in advance. What would lower the price of a pelt more head shot with .223 or body shot with same round? its 55gr fmj round range is going to be 50 - 200 yds


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

First off, change bullets. FMJs are the worst hunting round one could choose. You'll loose a lot of dogs shooting them. And when they hit bone, they can do do a lot of fur damage. Find yourself a good ballistic tip or hollow point. There are just far to many other better options in .22 cal than an FMJ.

Second, there are so many variables involved in bullet damage. Angle, range, hit location, etc etc etc. I could lay 30 coyotes out in front of you, ten killed with a .223, ten with a .22-250, and ten with a .220 swift, and I promise you wouldnt be able to tell the difference.

The problem with a head shot is its a small target. If you just graze the head, your liable to blow a huge hole and may damage it enough to the point where its easier to cut if off than fix it (this goes for grazing shots just about anywhere.....high back shots or low belly hits make some of the biggest holes ive seen).

Pick a better bullet, and shoot center mass.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

BBJ summed it all up really well. Another thing I might add is that a head shot could result in mangling a coyote and he gets away to die a slow, painful death without a bottom jaw. We don't need that.


----------



## Rev_William (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the feed back I appreciate it. I did alot of Coyote hunting as a kid and teen for my grandfather but pelt wasn't an issue just bringing in the ears. He had a cattle ranch in wa state and put 25.00 bucks per coyote into a savings account for me. Best I did was 30 coyotes in a summer. Didn't know about calling just roamed the ranch and shot'em when I saw'em lol. This was before my eyes went south and out to 75 yds never had a problem hitting a head with open sights with a 30-30, now I'm using the 223 and have a 3x12x50 mm scope, but I agree don't need a wounded animal. I got the fmj on a recommendation that it caused less damage than the hp or ballistic tip rounds live and learn I guess.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yup, forget the FMJ. You are better off picking up a dead coyote and sewing the pelt if you make too big of a hole. Remember you can't sell the ones that run off!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

lost alot of red fox 1 year shooting a .243 with full metal. sleepimg by the den and bailing down the hole


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I shot two in the head last year with soft points (neither on purpose) and trust me you don't wanna have to sew up the head skin!


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> BBJ summed it all up really well. Another thing I might add is that a head shot could result in mangling a coyote and he gets away to die a slow, painful death without a bottom jaw. We don't need that.


This happened to me on my first coyote. Had to track it for 1.5 miles, but finally found it and put it out of its misery. Bust its mandible with no other damage. It went down with the 1st shot, but it only gave it a concussion (and a fractured mandible). I was able to follow the faint blood trail through the snow, but in the mud it disappeared. Bottom line: don't use head shots on coyotes if you can help it.


----------

